# Home Made Surface Grinder Plans



## rake60 (Oct 25, 2007)

I suppose a home made grinder of any type is only as safe as it's
construction allows it to be. In other words, I should probably leave this
one alone!  LOL   

However it looks like a decent idea for building an inexpensive mini
surface grinder.  The plans are at: http://www.dm.net/~lughaid/vest.htm
The pictures on the web page are too small to be of much use, but if you
save them to your computer, they can be enlarged to show the detail.

Rick


----------



## tattoomike68 (Oct 25, 2007)

I like the little shaper shown here.

http://www.dm.net/~lughaid/barry.htm


----------



## J. Tranter (Oct 25, 2007)

I think it was Home Shop Machinist had plans to build a small surfice grinder.


----------



## macona (Oct 25, 2007)

I dont think I would waste my time. Surface grinders are all about accuracy and the chances of building a decent one are not so great.

Then there is the spindle... You wont get a decent finish unless you use the right bearings and those can be several hundred bucks a piece.

A well outfitted used surface grinder can be found for pretty cheap. $1000 or less. You will end up spending that much buying parts alone to build one.


----------

